# Candidis?????



## Short (Oct 4, 2002)

I went to the doctor again. I woke up vomiting small pink globs, having bad D. and worst than that I had a brown tongue! This to put it very mildly FREAKED me out. He said I have a fungus in my throat, possibly ulcers, and that I need to continue to take my zoloft, he says that the mental aspect is making it worst. He prescibed, aciphex, an anti-fungus med, and something for nausea. Could I have a fungus everywhere? I heard that Candidis can be in your intestines, your stomach, throat, everywhere?? Maybe I just have a yeast infection gone totally wild! All I know is that I am now taking more meds than I care too, and I am only 26, I've always been healthy. Anyone every here of this candidis thing??


----------



## DavidLA (Nov 28, 2000)

Hi Short,-Sorry your having to deal with this nightmare..if you have a yeast infection taking a PPI seems like that would be counter-productive. The PPI turns off the acid production in your stomach..& your acid production should help to control the yeast problem. This Dr. your seeingis telling you the reason your tongue is brown..is because of your anxiety from this. If I were you I would immediately find another, Dr!! Good Luck!!


----------

